# [SOLVED] Problem installing firefox

## ceejay82

Hello again,

sorry for the many posts but I searched for a solution and didn't find anything.

I try to emerge firefox but after a very very long time I recieving this

 * ERROR: www-client/firefox-10.0.3 failed (install phase):

 *   emake install failed

see the full error here

emerge --info =www-client/firefox-10.0.3 looks like this hereLast edited by ceejay82 on Sun Mar 25, 2012 10:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gerard27

A lot of people had the same problem.

Re-sync and try again,like I did and it should compile ok.

This is what caused the failure:

 *Quote:*   

> run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute /var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-10.0.3/work/mozilla-esr10/obj-x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu/browser/installer/../../dist/bin/shlibsign.

 

Gerard.

----------

## ceejay82

thanks a lot. even when i tried this several times in the last days it didn't work but today it helped

----------

